
Irish privacy watchdog calls for Facebook changes - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16289426
======
Peroni
Recommended changes yet _Facebook has six months to implement the changes._

Most peoples perception of Ireland is the stereotypical, bumbling, backward
nation that is so consistently portrayed in the media yet the one thing our
nation tends to respond well to is technology. This isn't a restriction they
are imposing, it's better transparency for their users. Lately I've become
more and more disenfranchised with my home country yet moments like this give
me faith that there are actually people in power who know what they are doing.

~~~
kiloaper
"Most peoples perception of Ireland is the stereotypical, bumbling, backward "

I think with Intel, Pfizer, ADI etc here for so long, as well as cutting-edge
research from our universities, that image has come and gone. The new
perception is of a yet another financially incompetent nation needing German
handouts. ;)

"yet the one thing our nation tends to respond well to is technology"

I have to disagree. I think it is a miracle that we have have any hi-tech
industry at all. Our telecommunications infrastructure is a joke and we are
only now catching up to where we should have been 10+ years ago. The
privatisation of Telecom Eireann was a huge mistake and the lack of investment
in broadband for over a decade shows that sucessive governments hadn't a clue
when it came to technology. And don't even get me started on our education
system....

------
MartinMond
Here's europe-v-facebook.org's take on it: <http://europe-v-
facebook.org/MELDUNG_EN.pdf>

